# ><Site host for Avatar><



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 16, 2004)

I see alot of people with avatars, but when I try and post one it shows up for the first day, then is gone after the next. I think the main reason is because it doesnt have a static address when I use fotki, what are some other sites that I can use to post my avatar.


----------



## Wildflower (Jul 16, 2004)

try this  page. This is what I use and it's free.
Hope it helps

Wildflower


----------



## deedabug (Jul 16, 2004)

photobucket.com is also free


----------



## mspretty (Jul 18, 2004)

I tried the link Wildflower put up, but they said all the free slots were full right now.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*AnjelLuvsUBabe said:*
I see alot of people with avatars, but when I try and post one it shows up for the first day, then is gone after the next. *I think the main reason is because it doesnt have a static address when I use fotki*, what are some other sites that I can use to post my avatar. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't understand what you mean about it not having a static addy when you use fotki. I've had the Gryffindor avatar for many moons now and it's saved on fotki and I've never had to changed the URL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My signature picture too. Methinks that when fotki is doing maintenance on their site, pics can be down for a while but as far as I know, the address never changes.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jul 25, 2004)

try uploading to imgspot.com


----------

